# 2008 yamaha 50 prop



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

ok I didn't know where to put this thread so I'll try here first. anyone have a yamaha prop they wanna sell to fit my 08 50 yamaha 2 stroke. the motor was on a big v hull. it's a Michigan I believe 11x15 pitch. I put it on my 16 foot flat John b center console. at 57-5800 rpms I'm gettin 39 mph. would like to see if I could get a little more performance and lower te rpms? any suggestions?


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

That motor's max RPM is 5500...I think your tach is a little off. If you were hitting 5500 the powerpack would be throttling the engine down.

I have a yam 50 2stroke on my SUV17 and I had a SS powertech SCB3 15p and I was turning 5100RPM, now I have an SCB3 14p and I am turning about 5200-5300 RPM WOT.


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

hmmmm ok tach must be off for sure then . its a analog tach. shoot now I really don't know should I go up in pitch .


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

what would be the way to get the most accurate read off a tach?


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> hmmmm ok tach must be off for sure then . its a analog tach. shoot now I really don't know should I go up in pitch .


the yamaha tachs are usually pretty accurate, I'm not sure what could be causing a reading like that? UNless you have a 4-stroke...


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Your tach is probably correct, the rev limiter Isn't until 6150 or 5950 I can't remember off the top of my head. Those motors are good all the way to 6500 stock on the bottom, we disconnect the limiter all the time on them. 

Is the current prop SS? If not I would try a 15SS first if it is then just have that one re-pitched to a 17.


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

ok cool creek brah thank u man !but no the current one is not SS. so that sounds good . God bless


----------

